# Anyone had AF VERY early in 2WW?



## rosiep (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am wondering if there is anyone out there who's cycle failed quite early on in 2WW.  

My AF arrived on 5dp5dt.  Obviously very disappointed but am also a bit worried why this happened.  Surely the embry didn't get a chance to implant and make any hormones before the witch arrived.  Also, I am wondering whether anything can be done to prevent AF arriving too early. 

Has anyone else been in a similar position? If so, was anything done differently on subsequent cycles?

Thank you xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Rosie,

I am really sorry that you are going through this.

The same thing happened to my sister and she was told that it seemed that perhaps she didn't absorb the cyclogest progesterone pessaries very well and that next time they would try something different.

Also are you 100% sure it is AF?  Many women bleed lightly and still get a BFP.

Wishing you all the best.

Stacey
X


----------



## rosiep (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.  AF most definitely here!!!!  There is no 'light' about it! 


Anyone else?


----------



## harden77 (May 28, 2012)

Hi RosieP

Not sure I'm going to be much help but on both of our fresh ICSI cycles I starting bleeding after about 7 days.  The first cycle we did get a BFP but had an early loss  .

The second cycle the same thing happened no BFP that time though was BFN!.  We are due to start a FET cycle in July so I'm planning on asking the nurse about this because the cyclogest pessaries are supposed to stop this happening.  From reading other posts on this forum I believe it may be due to us not absorbing the progesterone properly?!

If I find anything more out when I speak to the nurse I'll let you know xx


----------



## rosiep (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you Harden77.  Maybe I should have put them up the front door?!

Anyone else?


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Rosiep

Just to join in - both times i've had AF arrive early around 8 days after 3DT, for my final cycle we're trying cylogest instead of crinone, hopefully that will make a difference 

Best of luck


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Both my cycles I have bled early despite taking cyclogest x3 on last cycle. New clinic suggests absoption problem and recommends gestone injections.


----------



## LellyLupin (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello Chandlerino I just spotted your name on here so stopped to say hi


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Rosie 

It's horrible isn't it I had my first ICSI in March this year and had 2 embryo's put back one 4 cell and one 6 cell on day 3. I started to get spotting 3 days later and then AF came 2 days after that   I was told to try again and this time they increased my pessaries (Cyclogest) to 3 a day. So we tried again this month all was going so much better I had 2 embryo's put back again on day 3 but they were a little better quality this time one 6 cell and one 7 cell! All was going fine until day 10 AF came - bummer the clinic told me to test and it is negative   I don't know if there is rhyme or reason to it am going to make an appt to speak to the specialist and see what they say - will let you know any news I get that might help you.

I know it is hard but try to stay positive keep your body in the best condition you can and try again   

xx


----------



## rosiep (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Parny. 

So sorry that this has happened twice.  It is so frustrating isn't it?!  I'm going to talk about it to my consultant at my follow up appointment and hope they will do something differently next time.  I have read that progesterone injections might be better?  Let me know how you get on and I'll do the same


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Rosiep,

I'm not 100% certain, but I think that it may be due to low progesterone levels (just from reading info on FF and internet) as prog will prevent AF from appearing even if the result is BFN. 

At my clinic, they prescribe crinone gel (front door) twice day and progesterone injections alternate days. 

Sorry about this cycle not working out and good luck for next time.

Barbs x


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

It really is frustrating! Am going to have a great big glass of wine tonight and a long hot soak in the bath. I Definitely will let you know and look forward to hearing from you Good luck! fingers crossed for next time  

Take care

xx


----------



## SarahMck (May 21, 2012)

Hi Rosie,

I started spotting at 5/6 days post a 5 day transfer, but my embryo had started to slow down and didn't quite make it to blasty. It confused me even more, because I started to think that maybe it would be implantation if my embryo was a slower grower.
Unfortunately it wasn't good news for me.

Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## linseysport (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Rosie,

Sorry to hear AF arrived early for you, I too am on my first ICSI cycle & had a slight bleed yesterday which would've made me 6dp5dt. AF didn't arrive after that so I had put it down to implantation bleeding, following some advice on here & great support, most people said it was too early for AF, but then at 5am this morning the witch got me and I have AF  

I am currently waiting for the clinic to call me with some advice (being my first time) but did have concerns over the Cyclogest pessaries and wondered if it is down to absorption...saying that it could be so many different factors it is so hard to tell  

Did you say the clinic advised you to test anyway

Linsey


----------



## rosiep (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Linsey,

So sorry that the evil witch arrived this morning.   It is so disappointing isn't it. It has been a week now and feel I have now come out of the other side.  I think when you start your first cycle you just kind of assume (even though you know the odds) that you will be the lucky ones.  From what I have heard, it does sound like either progesterone or oestrogen levels plummeting.  I don't know about you, but AF is normally exactly on time.  Very annoying.  My clinic said test on the test date (which is actually today) but I'm not going to bother!  AF has been and gone now.  I tested 15 days after the triggers shot and got a BFN.  Hope you get some answers at your follow up appointment.  I am waiting to hear when mine is.  Let me know how you get on if you try again.

Rosie


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,
I had the same thing happen to me the first time I did IVF, I am now in the 2WW for the second time.
I started bleeding a week into the 2WW and then again after I stopped the pessaries at the end of the 2WW. I was told that I wasn't absorbing the pessaries and now i take an injection every other day as well as the pessaries twice a day and have had no bleeding in the 2WW.
Ask them about that, I wasn't given any answers when I went for my follow up but then I changed clinics and they said it sounds likely that I didn't absorb the pessaries.
Good luck!

Queen Bee x


----------



## linseysport (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Rosie

My clinic called back earlier & said it was too early for AF but like you they are normally very regular, she also told me that they completely took over my cycle so I shouldn't come on anyway, but it is definitely AF!!!! Now I feel even more confused as they said not to discount pregnancy yet but to increase Cyclogest pessaries to 3 x a day from 2 & get plenty of rest..... 

I have to go to A & E if I get really heavy bleeding or pain, but atm it is simply AF cramps, lower backache & a headache, all of which I get every month without fail?!?!?!?

Think I have already convinced myself it hasn't worked and not received any advice to say anyone has bled then still had a BFP, I just feel very up in the air and mind is working overtime. 

Thanks evryone els for your thoughts.

Linsey


----------



## rosiep (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh Linsey, what a muddle!  I really hope it isn't AF for you.  

I have heard of people who have bled ALOT and gone on to have bfp.  On the other hand, I think I would have to disagree with your clinic - I have definitely had my period now and it definitely started on 5DP5DT.  Going to A and E with a period!!  Blimey!  This does sound odd advice.  
Everyone else seems to be told it is to do with dropping hormone levels.  Oh, I don't know.  It is so horrible not knowing.  Hope you can get some asnwers soon.  Really thinking of you.  Sorry I can't help more


----------



## rosiep (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry queen bee - I missed you there.  Really hoping the injections do the job.  Hope it works this time round - let us know how it goes.  It would be great to hear a positive story.


----------



## linseysport (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks again Rosie,

Don't be sorry - your little help is all really reassuring - the reason I think they advised A & E is because they are saying it isn't an AF bleed so if it got serious it must be something else?! 

Anyway I have since spoken to two friends who have had many IVF/ICSI cycles & they both said it is very strange to come on after transfer was only a wk ago so you & I must be exceptions to the rule, lol!!

You are only the second person to tell me of someone still having a BFP after bleeding as someone at work's friend had same & has a healthy little boy now, so guess it's just a case of waiting 3 more nights & doing the test as advised! 

Thanks again & good luck for next time


----------



## rosiep (Mar 9, 2012)

Ah, we are medical marvels!!


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Rosie P - just found out my treatment didn't work just thought I'd let you know but it wasn't because of the progesterone.
Good luck!

QB x


----------



## rosiep (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh Queen Bee, so sorry to hear that.  Best of luck for any future cycles. xx


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks Rosie P xx


----------

